# Favorite Ales



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Ok. So how about ales?

I love Murphy's, Samuel Adam's Summer Ale, and Aprihop by Dogfish Head.

...and many others.


----------



## CJupdike (Sep 7, 2005)

Red Hook ESB

it's like amber crack


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

Smithwick's but only in draught,bottled it doesn't taste the same


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

SNPA, Aprihop, DFH60, THPA, NRPA, not in any particular order.

Sierra Nevada Pale Ale
Dogfishhead 60 min IPA
Tuppers Hop Pocket Ale
New River Pale Ale


----------



## NCatron (Sep 7, 2005)

Newcastle Brown

But only in the bottle! Tastes like crap out of every tap I've tried it from.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

NCatron said:


> Newcastle Brown
> 
> But only in the bottle! Tastes like crap out of every tap I've tried it from.


Good choice. I would add Callahan's Nut Brown Ale. Brewed by San Diego Brewing Company and only served on tap at Callahan's Restaurant. You will have to come herf with us and we will take you there.

Also, just about any decent IPA
:w


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Smithwicks, pronounced Smitticks (i am a bartender and love when people say it wrong!!) is awesome!! If you like Guinness too, try a black and tan with smithicks instead of bass.. It rocks! As a matter of fact, we took Bass of our menu!


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

Genessee Cream Ale - I love this beer, and buy a couple cases everytime I drive home. I also get Sahlen's Hotdogs(Natural Sheep Casing are the best), and Ted's Sauce.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

justinphilly said:


> Smithwicks, pronounced Smitticks (i am a bartender and love when people say it wrong!!) is awesome!! If you like Guinness too, try a black and tan with smithicks instead of bass.. It rocks! As a matter of fact, we took Bass of our menu!


For some reason we don't get that around here. I brought a few bottles back from Canada but they were poor representatoin of what I used to pound in Ireland.


----------



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

How about a Sierra Nevada Celebration Ale...


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

TheSmokingHiker said:


> How about a Young's Double Chocolate Stout


except for the fact that isn't an ale!


----------



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

Nooner said:


> except for the fact that isn't an ale!


What are you talking about?


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

*Black Sheep Ale.*


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Flying Dog Doggy Style Ale


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

justinphilly said:


> Smithwicks, pronounced Smitticks (i am a bartender and love when people say it wrong!!) is awesome!!


I know the beer you are talking about. I absolutely love it and look forward to knocking back many pints at the local pub when I visit England in December.

When I was in last in England visiting my British in-laws, everyone pronounced it like Smith - icks. The _smith_ part rhyming with the word _with_, and a silent _w_.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Jeff said:


> I know the beer you are talking about. I absolutely love it and look forward to knocking back many pints at the local pub when I visit England in December.
> 
> When I was in last in England visiting my British in-laws, everyone pronounced it like Smith - icks. The _smith_ part rhyming with the word _with_, and a silent _w_.


That's how I would pronounce it too. Although isn't Smithwicks brewed by Guiness? Maybe they say it the other way in Ireland.

Jeff, make sure you check out this website before you visit England. Make sure you ask about "guest beers" when you visit a pub.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Stone's Arrogant Bastard and Ruination. Mmm... Hopilicious.

Other beers that are yummy and easy to find: Alaskan Amber, Red Tail Ale, Guinness (of course), and Fat Tire.

Never been a SNPA fan, tastes kind of blah to me. But I just tried their stout and it's very good.

Unfortunately I can't get Dogfish Head out this way, that is one brewery whose beers I'm very curious to try. Stupid distribution.

I'm kind of partial to my own Espresso Stout, but I'm biased and still tweaking the recipe.


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

Anyone had Firestone Double Barrel Ale??

Current favorite, last month it was Paulaner Hefeweizen, couldn't get enough of that.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Corona Gigante said:


> That's how I would pronounce it too. Although isn't Smithwicks brewed by Guiness? Maybe they say it the other way in Ireland.
> 
> Jeff, make sure you check out this website before you visit England. Make sure you ask about "guest beers" when you visit a pub.


 Handy hint from a local:
Sod that page, invest in this little beauty right here

the CAMpaign for Real Ale's Good Pub Guide... the British Real Ale Pub bible... four and a half thousand pubs. It's taken one guy 20 years to do one guide.


----------



## whodat1 (Sep 7, 2005)

I like ***** Modelo. They make this as a beer also for export to the US, but down south it is made as an ale.


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

Terminal Gravity IPA - it was love at first sip...sigh. I kinda like Rogue's Dead Guy but I have to be in the right mood. And as soon as my "friend" finishes that Mary Jane Ale I'm pretty sure it'll be my new favorite.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

smithwicks irish ale


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Lumpold said:


> Handy hint from a local:
> Sod that page, invest in this little beauty right here
> 
> the CAMpaign for Real Ale's Good Pub Guide... the British Real Ale Pub bible... four and a half thousand pubs. It's taken one guy 20 years to do one guide.


Very good advice. I have a copy of the Good Pub Guide for '05 and I would recommend it highly to anyone. However, web page = useful and free, Good Pub Guide = comprehensive and $30 or so after shipping to the US.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Corona Gigante said:


> Although isn't Smithwicks brewed by Guiness? Maybe they say it the other way in Ireland.


when i was first introduced to it in Ireland, the guy prounounced it "smiddicks"

great stuff.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

With the Irish colloquialism of pronoucing 't's as 'd's, yes, Smiddicks would be the pronunciation... Smi-dicks. You just kinda have to 'forget' to pronouce the t's properly.

Oh, favourite ale ATM: Timothy Taylor Landlords.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

I go on www.beeradvocate.com sometimes. CAMRA is good too.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Caffrey's Irish Ale! The best ever for me. TOo bad they don't import it anymore.

Thanks to Altbier, I have Wexford's to tide me over until I can ge to Europe again and have my Caffrey's!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

CIGma_Chi said:


> Caffrey's Irish Ale! The best ever for me. TOo bad they don't import it anymore.


Come December I'll be sucking down my fill of Caffreys in the local pub. If I have room in my luggage I'll try and bring back a few cans.


----------



## AF MAN (Jul 13, 2004)

Fullers ESB


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Jeff said:


> Come December I'll be sucking down my fill of Caffreys in the local pub. If I have room in my luggage I'll try and bring back a few cans.


I think I just heard the Halleluiah Chorus. :r

Have a GREAT trip!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Just had two Magic Hat #9s tonight. Very nice ale indeed. Check out their web site, its a bit crazy.

http://magichat.net/elixirs/index.php


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Jeff said:


> Just had two Magic Hat #9s tonight. Very nice ale indeed. Check out their web site, its a bit crazy.
> 
> http://magichat.net/elixirs/index.php


Me, I'm on the double bastard. Yummy!


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

Newcastle Brown Ale...


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

Chimay red lable...Victory hop devil....pilsner Urquel.....What the hell there aren't many I don't like!!!

germantown rob :w


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

El Rey del Mundo said:


> Newcastle Brown Ale...


A great and wonderful beer :al I cannot begin to say how much I like this beer. When I enter a pub and this is not on tap, I get a bit down on the place because it is much better from the tap than the bottle.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

germantown rob said:


> Chimay red lable...Victory hop devil....pilsner Urquel.....What the hell there aren't many I don't like!!!
> 
> germantown rob :w


I think Pilsner Urquell is a lager.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Jeff said:


> I think Pilsner Urquell is a lager.


I always thought that it was a Pilsner. Isn't that technically different than both a lager and an ale? Either way, it is great beer.


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

Jeff said:


> I think Pilsner Urquell is a lager.


Pilsner Urquel is the prototypical Pilsner - the first of that type of beer, it is also a Lager.

I believe the difference between a Lager and an Ale is the method of fermentation.

I'm sure George could enlighten us further if he takes a peek at this thread


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

jgros001 said:


> I always thought that it was a Pilsner. Isn't that technically different than both a lager and an ale? Either way, it is great beer


We had this discussion in the lager thread here . "Lager" describes just about any bottom-fermented beer. Pilsner is a type of lager, typically of the Czech style.


----------



## NCatron (Sep 7, 2005)

jgros001 said:


> A great and wonderful beer :al I cannot begin to say how much I like this beer. When I enter a pub and this is not on tap, I get a bit down on the place because it is much better from the tap than the bottle.


I actually have to disagree with you there. Newcastle is my favorite, but I can't stand the stuff from tap. I've had it I think from four different bars now, and it tastes NOTHING like the stuff from the bottles, completely without the characteristics that I love it for.

Maybe all the bars I visit just don't know how to clean/maintain their lines or something.


----------



## smokeydude (Oct 5, 2005)

One word

Corsendonk


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

Have any of you tried anything by Siletz Brewing Company?


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

Jeff said:


> I think Pilsner Urquell is a lager.


Pilsner Urquell is brewed in Pilsen, Czec, hence the name pilsner. 
It was the first brewery 1842 to brew a golden clear beer. Everything else was cloudy or dark. I really know this since I have a bottle right in front of me I am enjoying. It says so on the lable which made me spill some while reading. Oh well plenty more where that came from.

germantown rob


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Close between bass and newcastle.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

NCatron said:


> I've had it I think from four different bars now, and it tastes NOTHING like the stuff from the bottles, completely without the characteristics that I love it for.
> 
> Maybe all the bars I visit just don't know how to clean/maintain their lines or something.


I experience this with Yuengling a lot. After I while you know what bars to order bottles and which ones you can get good draught beer.


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

NCatron said:


> I actually have to disagree with you there. Newcastle is my favorite, but I can't stand the stuff from tap. I've had it I think from four different bars now, and it tastes NOTHING like the stuff from the bottles, completely without the characteristics that I love it for.
> 
> Maybe all the bars I visit just don't know how to clean/maintain their lines or something.


I was just thinking about the same thing, since I've tried them on tap from two different places. Their brown ales were a bit too dark and little flat. Still like them in bottles along with Sierra Nevada.


----------



## Jsabbi01 (Feb 24, 2005)

Dogfish Head Pumpkin Ale. Its like autumn in your mouth!

Magic Hat #9 not quite pale ale is really good too.


----------



## only on the weekend (Oct 24, 2005)

sam adams pale ale , tasty ,problem is they discontinued it so i hear


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

NCatron said:


> Newcastle Brown
> 
> But only in the bottle! Tastes like crap out of every tap I've tried it from.


Not at the cigar shop I buy from. Its heaven man. So smooth and relaxing.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Discovered another good Magic Hat beer called Saint Gootz. Its a really tasty dark German style wheat beer. Unfortunately its only a seasonal.

www.magichat.net


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

I would have to agree with many others here. Newcastle is my favorate ale.


----------

